# “Poet’s Choice” Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2020)

*A reminder for all entrants: you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*Welcome one and all to the Poetry Challenge voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many pieces as you see fit, but please keep in mind that entrants may not vote for their own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible to receive critique. *Critique for entries posted on the public board should be posted in this thread. Critique for entries posted on the secure board must be posted in the secure critique thread which may be accessed HERE.

***Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised.

*I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. No baiting, flaming, or trolling will be tolerated in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.
*
You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on September 25th at 7:15PM EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

Once this poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed,you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.

Reminder: I will be revealing the names of our entrants once our winner has been announced.*


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 17, 2020)

took me 5 readings,
but i voted.

sunrise
and
syllables.
just might change your day
in that tasty way...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome to the long anticipated “Great Reveal”

Thunder by midnightpoet

it must have a voice by Darren White

The Temptation of Sin by rcallaci

About a girl by petergrimes

Marooned by Gumby

The Root of Psychosis by JoTheOtter

Sweet Teeth by Chester’s Daughter

Symphony of Silenced Voices by Ladygarmadone17

Stunted Wings and Other Foolish Dreams by Firemajic

Free Range by Phil Istine

The one and only by Mish

Where Bobbits Wait by Darkkin


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 26, 2020)

of course marrooned was written by gumby our most gifted and wonderful poet on WF-


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 26, 2020)

congrats to peter  for placing second along with another wondrous poet  firemajic-- two fine poets in our WG stables. 


now as to that rcallaci with his devilish nonsense he deserves to be a footnote in poetic babble--:spidey:


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats to all who entered!

 It is hard to limit myself to one choice, but I do try to vote for the one poem that grabs me. Stunted Wings and Other Foolish Dreams by Firemajic got my vote. Beautiful!


----------



## PiP (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats to Gumby, fire and Peter. This month it was a difficult to choose, but like Gumby, I only voted for one poem.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 27, 2020)

Nicely written, Gumby.
It was difficult to decide where to place my vote this month as there were a number of contenders, including _Marooned_.  I tend to stick to one vote and mine went elsewhere, but really, it could have been any of four.


----------



## petergrimes (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello everybody - congratulations to Gumby, an excellent poem. I just wanted to also say a thank you to Chesters Daughter and rcallici especially for their excellent work in running and reviving the competition. It has been a great success. Upon reading the entries this month  i was struck by the high standard of the entries and therefore assumed it was most likely the same poets who had entered last month. Upon seeing the grand reveal it was a great delight to see new members and new faces had entered and distinguished themselves so well with their writing. I very much looking forwards to seeing them entering again and further new faces to boot. Well done everybody, every entrant and organiser. Great competition once again. All the best, cheers, petergrimes


----------

